# Wilshire Plaza Nyc



## LMD (Jan 7, 2006)

I just put a week on hold here- I have never seen it on-line and was wondering if anyone has stayed here
Thanks
Lisa


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jan 7, 2006)

*Wilshire Plaza*

Lmd,

Haven't stayed there & I'm not sure if this is the same property you are asking about but here are some TripAdvisor Reviews of Bridgestreet Furnished Quarters in Wilshire Plaza, NYC 


Richard


----------



## caribbean (Jan 8, 2006)

Lisa-

Check out my TUG review from about 2 years ago. Depending on when you are planning to go, I would call and make SURE that they have installed AC. Summer would be unbearable. At the time the RCI directory said it had AC, but looking at the windows from the street told a much different story, no AC. Madge said they were planning in installing them.


----------



## northwoodsgal (Jan 23, 2006)

Are you still looking for information on the Wilshire?  I just returned last Friday from a stay there.  I took some digital photos of the room that I could forward to you.


----------



## LMD (Jan 24, 2006)

*Nyc*

Actually, the exchange was for Jan 13th-20th. I got the exchange for my brother. He said the unit was okay- not the cleanest but the location in the city was good!
Lisa


----------



## northwoodsgal (Jan 25, 2006)

Apparently RCI has only five units at the Wilshire.  He must have been in one of the other four units when we were there.  What a small world!


----------

